# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Tus Amigos Cercanos lo Acabarán Sabiendo, ¿Verdad?

## lifegrinder

Es posible que este tema ya esté tratado, aunque mirando por el buscador no he visto nada concreto.
Os comento, a mi me gusta hacer magia de cerca, lo que ocurre es que al hacerle magia a concocidos o amigos de amigos, mis amigos cercanos casi siempre estarán conmigo.
No se donde oi eso de: ''Un mal mago cambia de trucos, un buen mago cambia de público'', osea centrarse en 3 o 4 efectos y practicarlos con mucha gente distinta hasta dominarlos.
Aun estoy empezando, y he elegido unos 4 o 5 efectos (casi todos con cartas) para hacer a toda la gente que pueda (siempre y cuando estén abiertos, no me gusta forzar estas situaciones; si no quieren ver magia, pues peor para ellos).

El caso es: Aunque no le reveleis directamente el efecto a vuestros amigos cercanos, lo acabarán sabiendo verdad?
A los que llevais mas tiempo en esto, ¿alguna vez les ha molestado o les ha parecido pesado que siempre esteis haciendo los mismos efectos a otras personas (porque realmente ellos estarán como espectadores pasivos)?

Un saludo!!

----------


## Herpo el Loco

Bueno yo tu refrán lo he escuchado pero como: la diferencia entre el aficionado y el profesional es que el aficionado hace distintos trucos al mismo publico y el profesional los mismos a diferente. 

Y bueno, sí que me ha pasado que he repetido juegos delante de amigos a los que ya se lo había hecho: unas veces porque no me quedaba más en el arsenal, otras porque es el juego que más domino y prefiero arrancarme con él, y otras pues porque confio en que haya pasado tiempo y no se vayan a acordar. La última vez que hice magia sin ir mas lejos me dijero: ah, ese que acabas de hacer me lo hicistes a mi.

Yo cuando ya no me queda más pues a veces aunque me sabe mal pues me niego y explico que necesito practicar, ya sea porque he dejado el vicio temporalmente, bien porque no tengo nada nuevo. Y si no, pues mira, siempre viene bien rebuscar entre los libros, que suele haber juegos que nunca hacemos porque no le dimos el valor que s emerecen la primera vez que los descubrimos.

----------


## Sergio_Alexander

¡Hola lifegrinder!

En mi caso, mi círculo cercano (bueno, he ido cambiándolo desde bachillerato, universidad, etc.) me servía para experimentar efectos con ellos aparte de los que llevaba haciendo "toda la vida". Trile, trile con dos cartas (lo llamaba bile), 4 predicciones, intuición fallida, carta al bolsillo... Estos que llevaba haciendo "toda la vida" son los que siempre hacía primero si conocíamos a alguien nuevo, por lo que mi círculo ya lo había visto, quizá en varias ocasiones. *Mi propio círculo era el que me pedía qué juego hacerle a los recién llegados, supongo deseando que viviera la misma emoción que ellos vivieron, con el que más se divirtieron, sorprendieron*, etc.

Sí es cierto que si empleas muchas veces la misma técnica para controlar, por ejemplo, pueden acabar pillándola. Hubo una amiga que pilló el d*bex, aunque dudo de ello porque su novio "sabía magia" y sospecho que le habló de ello y de varias cosas más. Por lo demás, no hubo ningún problema. Las técnicas como el emp**** o el enf*** como requieren de timing y misdirection se vuelven momentos invisibles. *Solo creo que hay que tener un poco más de cuidado.*

Además, aconsejo que si lo repites delante de tu círculo, a partir de la segunda vez hagas referencias a aquella vez. De esa forma se introducen en la atmósfera mágica como espectadores activos. *Es como cuando ves un vídeo muy gracioso en internet y se lo pones a alguien para que lo vea, disfrutándolo tú también.*

Espero que esto te sirva,

Un saludo,

S. Alexander

----------


## ericmelvin10

No es lo Mismo conocer el truco que saber hacer magia.

----------


## elmanu

yo siempre hacia el control con SI... al final si es cierto q tus compañeros cercanos acaban sospechando... tan facil como trabajar en otro... hay miles y algunas muy faciles... como el metodo Ay!  del GEC jajaja y lo mismo para muchas otras técnicas

----------


## MagoAlieri

Yo personalmente te puedo decir que si al grupo de amigos al que te refieres son tus mejores amigos, pasas tiempo a diario con ellos, les has hecho toda la magia que sabes y un día que salis y te apetece hacer magia a desconocidos; tus amigos irán sabiendo como funciona el efecto, yo te hablo de mi grupo de amigos desde hace mas de 13 años del pueblo, y cuando alguien no sabe que soy mago, ellos son los que me introducen y presentan con cosas como "vas a flipar...". Resumiendo, si tus amigos son muy amigos que ves a diario acabarán sabiendo por donde van los tiros ya que tendrán ocasión de ver el efecto varias veces...
Para mi el problema viene cuando en voz alta dicen cosas como "haz el de la carta en la boca..." "haz el del billete que vuela..." porque si sacas un billete en el momento que sea ya están pendientes de que va a volar. Yo nunca hago el juego que me piden para jugar con el factor sorpresa.
Por otro lado, la necesidad de cualificación de los espectadores hará que los más "avispados" digan cosas como "aaaaah... ya se como va!...". Para esto yo creo con mi circulo cercano un momento de ruegos y preguntas cuando no hay profanos nuevos; en el que pueden preguntarme y sobre todo, darme sus ideas de como se hace. Para juegos sencillos si es uno de mis amigos que hacen algún que otro efecto sencillo pues no revelo, pero doy pistas; yo por ejemplo nunca he explicado ningún Ctrl. pero si CGuia. 
Pero sobre todo hacerles entender fuera del espectáculo que todos somos adultos, que la magia de Harry Potter no existe y que pues obviamente algo hay, que me ha costado mucho desarrollar el efecto y que cuando haya espectadores se limiten a observar la bella expresión de asombro de los espectadores, a seguir el show y luego, ya podremos hablar tranquilamente de ello, así se sienten más partícipes y si saben el secreto incluso te ayudarán a recalcar condiciones... 

Que tu círculo lo sepa o no depende de cuanta magia hagas delante de ellos. A mi personalmente no me importa que se enteren pero si que me revienten los juegos cuando alguien no sabe como va, y eso se cambia hablando con tu círculo abiertamente. Quien sabe! lo mismo hasta te conviertes en profe de magia!! jajajajaj

----------


## MagoAlieri

Yo personalmente te puedo decir que si al grupo de amigos al que te refieres son tus mejores amigos, pasas tiempo a diario con ellos, les has hecho toda la magia que sabes y un día que salis y te apetece hacer magia a desconocidos; tus amigos irán sabiendo como funciona el efecto, yo te hablo de mi grupo de amigos desde hace mas de 13 años del pueblo, y cuando alguien no sabe que soy mago, ellos son los que me introducen y presentan con cosas como "vas a flipar...". Resumiendo, si tus amigos son muy amigos que ves a diario acabarán sabiendo por donde van los tiros ya que tendrán ocasión de ver el efecto varias veces...
Para mi el problema viene cuando en voz alta dicen cosas como "haz el de la carta en la boca..." "haz el del billete que vuela..." porque si sacas un billete en el momento que sea ya están pendientes de que va a volar. Yo nunca hago el juego que me piden para jugar con el factor sorpresa.
Por otro lado, la necesidad de cualificación de los espectadores hará que los más "avispados" digan cosas como "aaaaah... ya se como va!...". Para esto yo creo con mi circulo cercano un momento de ruegos y preguntas cuando no hay profanos nuevos; en el que pueden preguntarme y sobre todo, darme sus ideas de como se hace. Para juegos sencillos si es uno de mis amigos que hacen algún que otro efecto sencillo pues no revelo, pero doy pistas; yo por ejemplo nunca he explicado ningún Ctrl. pero si CGuia. 
Pero sobre todo hacerles entender fuera del espectáculo que todos somos adultos, que la magia de Harry Potter no existe y que pues obviamente algo hay, que me ha costado mucho desarrollar el efecto y que cuando haya espectadores se limiten a observar la bella expresión de asombro de los espectadores, a seguir el show y luego, ya podremos hablar tranquilamente de ello, así se sienten más partícipes y si saben el secreto incluso te ayudarán a recalcar condiciones... 

Que tu círculo lo sepa o no depende de cuanta magia hagas delante de ellos. A mi personalmente no me importa que se enteren pero si que me revienten los juegos cuando alguien no sabe como va, y eso se cambia hablando con tu círculo abiertamente. Quien sabe! lo mismo hasta te conviertes en profe de magia!!  :001 005:  jajajajaj

----------


## ericmelvin10

A mi hay un colega que siempre quiere hacer el truco el, evidentemente sabe como se hace y evidentemente no lo practica, por lo que cuando quiere hacerlo para quedar bien acaba revelando el secreto por su ejecucion deficiente. Esto si me revienta 


Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk

----------


## Sergio_Alexander

¡Pues dejad de pensar que la magia se hace solamente con cartas! Haced magia, arte, y verás cómo deja de pasar  :Wink1: 

¡Suerte y un abrazo!

----------


## ericmelvin10

Por lo general no hago cartomagia; suelo usar monedas, hi, cuerdas, mentalismo, hipnosis y algun que otro juego como el del aro y la cadena.

----------


## MagoAlieri

> A mi hay un colega que siempre quiere hacer el truco el, evidentemente sabe como se hace y evidentemente no lo practica, por lo que cuando quiere hacerlo para quedar bien acaba revelando el secreto por su ejecucion deficiente. Esto si me revienta


+1                TOTALMENTE DE ACUERDO

----------

